
Why does it seem like EKS is not being properly supported or developed? - Rapzid
https://forums.aws.amazon.com/thread.jspa?threadID=286412&tstart=0
======
devhead
ECS itself is like this, in fact there are plenty of AWS services that feel
very low on the priority list and where their assigned teams shy away from
being involved with the community. It seems that progress remains hidden until
the business finds an opportunity to release during AWS events so they can get
free marketing and justify the expense of said events.

Still, they do employ an army of people and it seems that they should have
enough to support and develop the services they are accepting our money for.

/two-cents

